# Bitsandkits takes up the News and Rumours Reins



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Bitsandkits has volunteered to watch over the News and Rumours forums.

Welcome to the staff B&K, i'm sure you'll fit in well and continue to keep us up to date on happenings around the world.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Congrats B&K good on you for taking up the mantle


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive already said it, but gratz on this one, will be very good at it im sure


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to the team Bitz.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

thank you all, I promise to sort the juicy from the mundane k:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Well done, that man!


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

:victory: Grats on the bump B&K.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Well deserved mate!

all the best,

CP


----------



## SPIDAH30 (Jan 2, 2010)

congrats team


----------

